# 7 New chicks today!!!



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

I got 7 baby chicks today and when i feed they ate the food immediately and all of it. How often should they and how much per day for all 7. I'm not looking for them to get fat quick i want them to grow the healthiest way for them


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We always make sure they have food in front of them all the time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They should have access to food 24/7 if they are not a meat breed. If they are a meat breed, some people like to take the food away at night and give it back in the morning to eat all day.

What kind of chickens are they?


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> They should have access to food 24/7 if they are not a meat breed. If they are a meat breed, some people like to take the food away at night and give it back in the morning to eat all day.
> 
> What kind of chickens are they?


I don't know I'll put pictures on the post tommorow i know they said one is going to have feathes on his her feet


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was also wondering about a coop because they will out grow this brooder and my old coop fast. I saw one online for 319.99 seems cheap for that nice of a coop the website is frugah.com has anyone ordered from them before?


----------

